# You ever got made fun of for watching cartoons?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and at what age did this happen? how did you respond? I'm 27 and still watch cartoons. Hey Arnold is what I'm currently watching.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My mom and sister laugh at me for watching "cartoons", when in reality I'm watching anime... If that counts.

lol, in my opinion you're never too old to watch cartoons, if I like and enjoy something, why the hell should I stop? Even if I'm "too old"...

Hell, I'm convinced imma still be a gamer AND watching cartoons, well into my 60's...
lol, I'll be an old a** gamer. XD


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Never got made fun of for that. The reason is probably because I never watched cartoons.


Totally useless post, I know. I am bored.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, because I like watching Spongebob.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

No but people act disturbed when they see me doing it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Never got made fun of for that. The reason is probably because I never watched cartoons.
> 
> Totally useless post, I know. I am bored.


maybe you should find a way to block my posts so you won't have to see them anymore or simply don't click my posts anymore.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShinAkuma said:


> maybe you should find a way to block my posts so you won't have to see them anymore.


You know, I did think about it when you were posting all of those threads about women. I never blocked you though. Dunno why. Anyways - that is a while ago now.


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

im an avid fan of voltes v cartoons..
also local language versions of princess sarah..and other japanese-made cartoons..hate violent cartoons like dragon ball..


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's genetic with me. My dad watches cartoons too, and he's 50. 

Honestly, I'm such a geek that for someone to make fun of me for watching cartoons, they'd have to overlook a lot of even dorkier behavior. It'd be like singling out Al Capone for jaywalking.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

No because the only people who knows I'm watching cartoons are the people who watch it with me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Never got made fun of for that. The reason is probably because I never watched cartoons.
> 
> Totally useless post, I know. I am bored.





Lisa said:


> You know, I did think about it when you were posting all of those threads about women. I never blocked you though. Dunno why. Anyways - that is a while ago now.


Did you walk into this thread with the intention of making the OP feel bad or something :blank ?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Lisa said:


> You know, I did think about it when you were posting all of those threads about women. I never blocked you though. Dunno why. Anyways - that is a while ago now.


It was his post about the dog and the fan that got me.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

all I know is that I get upset when people call Anime "cartoons"

I dunno why but it just gets under my skin for some reason

How can someone simply write Akira or Ghost in the Shell off as just "cartoons".....


ugh


also Batman TAS, Xmen TAS etc are timeless classics that anyone of any age should be able to enjoy


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not made fun of, but did receive a back handed insult from an ex girlfriend. After we broke up said told me that she found it to be a turn off if a guy watches anime... And she knew I loved me some anime!


----------



## ConW123 (Nov 22, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> and at what age did this happen? how did you respond? I'm 27 and still watch cartoons. Hey Arnold is what I'm currently watching.


I just finished the entire Hey Arnold series on Netflix today, bro. Everyone I know watches cartoons. Every single night Hey Arnold or Rugrats is trending on Twitter. People stay up till like 3 am just to watch 90's cartoons. I've never seen or heard someone get made fun of for it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Paper Samurai said:


> Did you walk into this thread with the intention of making the OP feel bad or something :blank ?


Oh come on. I made a pointless post because I was bored. I did not intend to make anyone feel bad. What a strange accusation.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> all I know is that I get upset when people call Anime "cartoons"
> 
> I dunno why but it just gets under my skin for some reason
> 
> ...


X-Men TAS animation and voice acting could've used some work but yeah that and Batman TAS are awesome and sometimes I'll stay up really late to watch X-Men


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Oh come on. I made a pointless post because I was bored. I did not intend to make anyone feel bad. What a strange accusation.


Hey Lisa, I think they thought you were calling his thread pointless. Really you were saying your reply in your post was pointless, cos you dont watch cartoons?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Cassabell said:


> Hey Lisa, I think they thought you were calling his thread pointless. Really you were saying your reply in your post was pointless, cos you dont watch cartoons?


Now I have actually just double checked what I posted:



Lisa said:


> Never got made fun of for that. The reason is probably because I never watched cartoons.
> 
> *Totally useless post, I know. I am bored*.


I think it is obvious that I meant my own post?

Besides, ShinAkuma and I collided a while ago. This was over some very negative threads he made about women. I am not crazy about him, true. My posting in here was not meant to make him feel bad though. What is up with everyone on here tonight? So many people make pointless posts all the time. Maybe you aren't used to me making them?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wanting to help, because i though you meant no harm


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Cassabell said:


> I was just wanting to help, because i though you meant no harm


I know.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, I think I may be guilty of mis-interpretting the way that Cassabell alluded to...

My apologies, forget I posted.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Now I have actually just double checked what I posted:
> 
> I think it is obvious that I meant my own post?
> 
> Besides, ShinAkuma and I collided a while ago. This was over some very negative threads he made about women. I am not crazy about him, true. My posting in here was not meant to make him feel bad though. What is up with everyone on here tonight? So many people make pointless posts all the time. Maybe you aren't used to me making them?


in one of my last posts I said that I was bored and that's why I made such a post. you repeated what i said here, it doesn't matter, you don't like, nothing i can do to change that, did you also hate me before i made the post about women?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you two should just hook up already

yal would make a nice couple since u argue like ur already married


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

For watching anime, yes, a few times. Lol.
I was either given a look like I was crazy, or just laughed at.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Memories....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShinAkuma said:


> in one of my last posts I said that I was bored and that's why I made such a post. you repeated what i said here, it doesn't matter, you don't like, nothing i can do to change that, *did you also hate me before i made the post about women?*


I do not hate you (!)

But I stopped liking you after those posts about women, yes. Can you blame me?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I got made fun of for watching the Disney Channel and I'm 21 years old. Well I'd rather watch the Disney Channel than MTV. -_-


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I do not hate you (!)
> 
> But I stopped liking you after those posts about women, yes. Can you blame me?


no, can't blame you I guess. but I can't apologize for what I don't remember what I said.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I got made fun of for watching the Disney Channel and I'm 21 years old. Well I'd rather watch the Disney Channel than MTV. -_-


I love Disney Channel! And I'm 27. :blush


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

peril said:


> I love Disney Channel! And I'm 27. :blush


You should be ashamed and embarrassed.

Everyone knows Cartoon Network is better.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope, I have friends at uni who watch cartoons, and a boyfriend who watches way more than I do. Though when I was in high school, I was afraid people would make fun of me for watching them, for what music I listened to, and for what computer games I played, so I'd never give anyone any bait.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

there's a lot of people who will criticize you for something you do because they don't understand it. you just educate them or ignore them, right?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> You should be ashamed and embarrassed.
> 
> Everyone knows Cartoon Network is better.


What? No it isn't, CN only has like one or two good shows, Disney *XD *is the best one


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? No it isn't, CN only has like one or two good shows, Disney *XD *is the best one


Adventure Time and Regular Show are where it's at.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhai said:


> Adventure Time and Regular Show are where it's at.


Ugh those shows are terrible, the only good show is Johnny Test and


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I've had people kind of chuckle when I tell them I watch cartoons. I see nothing wrong with it. It is an innocent escape from the troubles and dullness of life.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ugh those shows are terrible, the only good show is Johnny Test and







Best show.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't watch much anime but its from 12 onwards, at around 11/12 theres a pressure to grow up in the early years of high school, people who played pokemon were skitted at but now lots of people admit to playing pokemon.

I think the reason is that animes are made fun of is because they are story based and people don't understand how someone can take a storyline from an anime seriously.
Things like family guy have a limited story but are still watched by the majority of my class (including me), but animes are looked down upon by people despite them watching cartoons themselves, it could partially be to do with them being from japan and animes seem to be sterotyped as being full of half naked schoolgirls (Someone said this to someone in my school, Ive never watched any other animes apart from dragonball z so I can't really comment on that.)


----------

